# P & O Orkney & Shetland Services



## Lindsay Bremner (Oct 30, 2005)

Does anybody know what happened to the P&O Ferries St Clair and St Sunniva after P&O finished with the Orkney and Shetland services. (*))


----------



## errolsmith (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi
Think one was scrapped and one was a pilgrim ship out the far east.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Did they run from Aberdeen ?? St Clair rings a bell .


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

I understand that they are both in Arabic service, which is somewhat ironic for a pair of Christian Saints. St Clair is now Barakat owned by Baaboud Trading & Shipping, who operate obscure services from Saudi to Sudan and other backwaters. St Sunivar is now Faye of Al Thuraya Marine operating from Iraq to UAE.

Fred


----------



## errolsmith (Sep 26, 2005)

Have a look here - 
http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/NorthCo2.html#anchor362415
so it must have been the St Sunniva that was scrapped, I think !


----------



## Lindsay Bremner (Oct 30, 2005)

Yes both ships sailed from Aberdeen, St Clair to Lerwick, St Sunniva to Stromness.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Good Grief ! Still sailing ! They were not in the greatest of shape in 72 ? Derek


----------



## Lindsay Bremner (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for that guys, it's been bugging me for years trying figure out where they went to.

Lindsay


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

I am sure that no members will be tempted to travel from Saudi to Sudan in the cause of ships' nostalgia. On the other hand if the reverse trip is the only way out, then it may be more attractive.

Fred


----------



## Lindsay Bremner (Oct 30, 2005)

Very true.
Lindsay


----------



## donald sutherland (Sep 2, 2006)

*north boats*

st clair st magnus st suniva st ron is it the early ones before the roll on roll off that are still sailing ?,these belonged to the north of scotland steam shipping co before ,p and o i might be wrong hope not


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

I was on St.Sunniva when P&O took her on as 'n.f.Panther', on the Dover - Boulogne run 1979. One of the worst ships I had the misfortune to join, got off after 3 weeks & went back to sea.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

I remember going for a holiday with my father in 1948 (I was 13 yrs. old) on the Orkney/Shetland steamers. St. Ninian, Aberdeen to Kirkwall then Lerwick. Then St. Rognvald round the smaller islands, unforgettable watching the locals swim cattle out to the ship behind a launch, then hoisting them on board with a bellyband. Home again from Lerwick by St. Clair. A visit to the engine room on St.Clair confirmed my future choice of career!


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi 
Look on this site for details of the ships you are looking for. They are all there.
http://www.faktaomfartyg.com/index.html 
The site however, is in Swedish but is easy to understand.
Regards
Karl


----------



## beerbarrel (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.doverferryphotosforums.co.uk/mv-panther-past-and-present/

all about st sunniva scrapped alang


----------

